# Autonomie de la batterie en baisse.....!



## wayne (7 Août 2012)

J'ai un iPad 1 depuis 2 ans, et depuis 2 ou 3 semaines, j'ai ma batterie qui se vide plus vite. Est-ce du à une mise à jour d'ios? Y a t-il un loyer de raviver la santé de la batterie ? 

Quelqu'un a-il eu ce genre de problème et les à-il résolu?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (7 Août 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème avec un iPad 2 pendant quelques semaines avant de m'apercevoir que j'avais activé le service de localisation ainsi que le "push" pour mail.

J'ai donc déconnecté le service de localisation et passé en "push" manuel au lieu du "push" toutes les 15 minutes pour en revenir à une autonomie plus raisonnable.

Maintenant, s'agissant d'un iPad 1 il est peut être normal (?) que ton autonomie baisse un peu avec le temps.

Quelle est ta version actuelle d'iOS ?


----------



## wayne (8 Août 2012)

Pour ma part, j'ai la dernière version de iOS. 5.1.1Pour le service de localisation, je n'ai que 3 appli cochées, et depuis toujours. Idem pour le push mail. Mais ça n'a jamais penalisé mon iPad. 
L'ipad a 2 ans et 2 mois. La chut d'autonomie à été brutale, de 40 à 50%, 
Je l'utilise depuis toujours en wifi et 3G, 
 iCloud est il devenu plus gourmand? Pas sur, ma baisse d'autonomie est plus récente que sa mise à jour dernière.

Par contre, depuis un mois, mon utilisation passe beaucoup par la 3G, edge ou les spots wifi. Alors qu'habituellement, bientôt qu'étant connecté en permanence a la 3G et au wifi, mon utilisation se faisait à 90% en wifi (et pas sur des spots)
Mon utilisation actuelle impose peut être plus de recherche de reseau, ce qui consomme plus? 


(rédiger ce message m'a consommé 4% de batterie)


----------



## nikomimi (8 Août 2012)

C'est tout simplement la 3G qui consomme plus de batterie, fait le test avec un iPhone tu verra qu'avec l'iPhone c'est pareil qu'avec l'iPad la 3G consomme bien plus que le wifi. 

Et je pense pas que ce soit la recherche de signal, chez moi je capte à fond aussi bien la 3G que le wifi et le résultat est impressionnant.


----------



## wayne (9 Août 2012)

nikomimi a dit:


> C'est tout simplement la 3G qui consomme plus de batterie, fait le test avec un iPhone tu verra qu'avec l'iPhone c'est pareil qu'avec l'iPad la 3G consomme bien plus que le wifi.
> 
> Et je pense pas que ce soit la recherche de signal, chez moi je capte à fond aussi bien la 3G que le wifi et le résultat est impressionnant.



Tu penses que si c'est le wifi qui bosse, la 3G se met en pseudo veille, d'où une moindre consommation, et que tout s'inverse si c'est la 3G qui bosse. Ce serai une explication satisfaisante. Je vérifie dans 10 a15 jours et te tiens au courant. 

Merci.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (15 Août 2012)

2 ans, c'est normal que l'autonomie chute... Sur le site d'apple, la batterie est donnée pour fonctionner 1000 Cycles de charge / décharge environ...

Quelques info ici: http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipad.html


----------



## wayne (2 Septembre 2012)

Moumou92 a dit:


> 2 ans, c'est normal que l'autonomie chute... Sur le site d'apple, la batterie est donnée pour fonctionner 1000 Cycles de charge / décharge environ...
> 
> Quelques info ici: http://www.apple.com/fr/batteries/ipad.html



Je pense que tu as raison. Au bout de 2 ans, la perte d'autonomie est flagrante. Je dirais 15 à 20%. C'est dur. Très dur. La chute est brutale.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2012)

idem pour moi ipad1 utilisation identique depuis le début
grosse perte d'autonomie
comme nous l'iPad prend de la bouteille


----------

